# Lightweight Compact Family



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

A couple of days ago I picked up a LCR in .357mag to go along with my LCP. Merry Christmas....


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Congratulations

Both nice guns

Hold on tight to the LCR if shooting .357

It can be quite a ride :mrgreen:

:smt1099


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

It's a little beast......


----------



## cjs1945 (Nov 26, 2012)

Brutal with heavy .357 rounds, but quite pleasant with .38 +P. They are both great for CC, and with a little break in both have good triggers.


----------

